# 79 280zx



## etierre (Mar 27, 2004)

i have a '79 280zx, 2+2: two issues:1)the engine periodically shuts down while in gear, then i start it again, will continue running, then it will shut down again. could this be a vaccum leak or need an eec filter? i always smell fuel odor.2)i had the starter checked, and it turns. yet, it doesnt start. i hear a clear 'click' when i turn on the ignition...


----------

